# Easy-to-use patio furnature covers



## pseudorand (May 17, 2021)

Does anyone have recommendations easy to use patio furniture covers? Ideally, I think I'm looking for something I can tie on and just throw over the back and let it hang there when I want to use my patio furniture. A friend of mine says he bought something like that from Amazon, but I can't find anything like it.

Now I know what you're thinking -- to really protect my patio furniture I need a fitted cover with clips to keep it on in the wind and such, or boxes for the pillows. That's all well and good, but we'll either never use the furniture because we're too lazy to take the covers off/put the pillows on, or the covers will just live in a pile on the deck and the pillow boxes will remain empty. I'm a working stiff -- I need to be able to walk outside with my morning coffee in one hand and quickly uncover my new patio rocker for a 5 minute relaxing sit before I venture once more into the breech of everyday life. It doesn't matter if it lasts forever if it's too much trouble to ever use.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Not sure if they have a solution but I just replaced my cushions covers from coversandall.com. Easy to order customized sizes. Just took a couple weeks.


----------

